# hydration pack for hot and humid summer days



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Looking for suggestions for a good hydration pack that allows for good airflow across the back. I just recently started using an Osprey Syncro 10 with wireframe/air mesh that provides good airflow, but the pack moves around too much unless I cinch it up tight, and when it's cinched up tight it's uncomfortable. What else is there?

I was previously using a Camelbak Lobo, a few years old. While it was fairly stable on my back and very comfortable, it would get pretty warm underneath with minimal airflow. Possibly the newer models have improved in this regard.

I've also got a Camelbak Mule NV, but typically only use it for loooong rides, as the volume is much more than I typically ever really need. But it does have the NV back panel which provides for pretty decent ventilation.

Any thoughts out there in the interwebs? The primary requirement is a 2.5-3L reservoir, in addition to comfort and ventilation.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

I have been using the Dakine version. Mesh like straps & back. Doesn't feel too warm. Fairly stable. They are on sale at REI right now.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I use a deuter race x air. It has mesh straps, and the internal frame/ mesh hammock idea like your osprey. I don't see how any pack could allow more air flow. I love the pack, and it is stable enough for me, but I have felt it move in extreme situations, when loaded down fully... so I couldn't say if it's stable enough for you. I do like my pack better than my friend's osprey equivalent that I tried, though. Just thought it a bit more comfortable, and I like the bladder filling system better. 

The new CBack lowrider pack looks very stable, and comfortable, but probably less air flow. Wingnut Gear packs also gets mentioned a lot in these type questions, and may be worth a look.


----------



## sjmilin (Apr 7, 2016)

I love the Mule NV but sounds like you already have it. I won't ever see the need for another pack.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm a big fan an of Wingnut packs. I have a Hyper 3.0 for big adventure days, and an Assault for endurance XC races.


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

I picked up an Osprey Raptor 10. I'm a big fan of the Hydraulics reservoir as I believe it may address the issues I'd had with the camelback antidote reservoir, namely the o-ring seal being somewhat finicky in that you sometimes need to adjust the o-ring to keep it from leaking.

I'm also thinking the reservoir is easier to fill compared with the MULE NV.

The pack was comfortable and stable on my back, though not as airy as the Syncros, but that's the trade off. It's just a bit heavier than the Syncros but certainly lighter than the NV.

Time will tell how well this pack stands up against the Mule NV.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

i do like the way camelbak nv conforms to my back

CamelBak | NV Back Panel Design MULE NV, HAWG NV, LUXE NV










this has been my first pack since i started riding 3 years ago and still using it. i've also used this on our family travels since it has the capacity to carry stuff.

i think it's the way how the pack itself is moved away from contacting one's back and gives adequate air space even if there isn't really any airflow that keeps it comfortable even on warm humid weather. i'm living in a tropical country btw where summer heat and humidity are a curse.


----------

